# Wall Protection Behind a Steel Dartboard



## mahjohn (Feb 27, 2006)

here's how to construct a fairly simple backing for the board to protect the wall..

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/hb_indoor_sports/article/0,2033,DIY_13879_2271401,00.html


If you want to construct your own protective backplate, it's a simple project that requires only a few basic items. 
Materials:

Sheet of plywood or luauan paneling cut to your desired dimensions 
Rolled corkboard
Frame molding
Wood glue
Picture-hanger
Utility knife 
Measuring tape


Lay out the wood backing, precut to the desired dimensions.
Use a utility knife to cut a segment of rolled cork to match the dimensions of the backing.
Attach the section of corkboard to the backing with a liberal amount of woodworker's glue spread out evenly across the board. Make certain that the corkboard is lying flat against the wood without bulging or buckling. Use books or other heavy objects to hold the corkboard securely against the wood until the glue dries.
Once the glue has dried and the corkboard is attached securely to the backing, you may want to install frame molding. If you know the dimensions of your board in advance you can simply buy precut, premitered lengths of molding. If you're handy with tools, you may prefer simply to purchase molding and miter-cut it yourself.
Attach the finished backplate to the wall using a picture-hanger and picture-hanging wire. Hang it just as you would a framed picture, but situate the picture-hanger so that it is centered exactly behind the backplate. This will allow better support to the dartboard itself -- which, in turn, will be mounted centered on the backplate. Also mount the plate so that its center is exactly 68 inches (or 5 feet 8 inches) from the ground. Remember that the dartboard itself must be mounted so that bull's-eye is exactly 5 feet 8 inches above the floor.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

another method is to simply get some THICK carpet, woodscrews and finish washers. Attach the carpet to the wall with screws and finish washers into the studs, and your dartboard in the center. Cheap, easy, and works like a charm


----------

